# Can you estimate adult weight?



## trueblue

Sorry, I know this has been discussed before, but I wasn't patient enough to find the original thread. Anyway, Cricket had her last set of shots today...she's 17 weeks old now and weighed in at 8.5 lbs. I'm just wondering how big she'll get...she's got MONSTER paws, so I'm assuming she'll at least double that??


----------



## EstrellaVila

So she is four months ish? I would ask your breeder how big mommy and daddy are and that will give you a good base to guess from. Maybe Cricket will grow up fast then stop at her ideal weight. I think Tito weighed a lot when we were taking him for his shots, about 8 pounds too and he has stopped at 12 lbs at almost 8 months old now (but he is still a chunk 

I also heard about the foot size somehow predicting the adult size but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## havanesebyha

Pebble just went to the vet on Thursday at 15 weeks old and weighs 5.4 pounds.


----------



## casperkeep

Betzie just went to the vet and she weighed around 4lbs.6oz or so and she was 16 weeks. I think she is going to be on the small side which is fine with me. Jillee weighs around 10 pounds at a year.


----------



## juliav

Bugsy was 3.8 lbs at 12 weeks, 10 lbs when he was between 6.5 and 7 months, 10.8 lbs at a year and now at almost 23 month he hovers at 11.8 lbs (give or take a few ounces).


----------



## Lina

That seems like quite a bit to me, but it's very possible that Cricket is from a fast growing line, where she will grow a lot now but then stop soon. Have you asked her breeder about how the line grows? S/he should know. Kubrick was 7.25lbs at 4 months.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*weight*

Riki weighs 13 pounds, neutered 4 1/2 year old male, needs to lose about one pound. Daisy is smaller and is 10 1/2 pounds at 4 years. I think Daisy's ideal weight is where she is, Riki should be 12. He is muscular...but some friends think he weighs more than he should. He does have a thick coat though.

Linda


----------



## ginny

Suzy just went to the vet at 17 weeks and weighed over 6 pounds, 6 pounds 2 ounces on her chart but she squirmed so much that the scale was all over the place.


----------



## LuvCicero

Last week, on Cicero's 5 month mark, he weighed 8 lbs exactly. His growth has seemed to slow down, but who knows, he might end up a pig!


----------



## havaone

Havanna is 21 weeks old today. Monday, she weighed 7 lb 4 oz. Her biological mom weighs around 7 lb, and her dad about 9 lb. According to the vet, my baby is all grown up!

Michelle


----------



## juliav

Michelle,

Does your vet think that Havanna will not gain any more weight?


----------



## havaone

Julia,

I asked the vet if he thought she'd get any bigger. He said based on her growth chart and parents' size, he thought she'd probably "peaked". Maybe she'll get "a little bigger", he said. Although I guessed she'd probably be about 8 lb full grown (based on her parents' size), I've been wishing she'd get bigger. Surely she can't have stopped growing at 5 months?? She just looks so much smaller than most of the Havs on the forum. 

Michelle


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu stayed at 4.4 lbs between 4 to 6 months. Now she is a year and is 7 lbs. Her feet are so TINY. They all seem so different in their growth patterns.
Carole


----------



## maryam187

Weight and growth speed depend a lot on the pup's genes. I think it's not only the parents' weight but also their grand-parents weight that give you a pretty good estimate. Pablo grew like weed. I put him in his crate in the evening and he'd come out much bigger in the morning. It was amazing. He grew REALLY fast and slowed down a lot just when his breeder said he would. So ask your breeder, they know their dogs best! FYI, Pablo weighed 7.4 lbs @ 16 weeks and weighs 12-12.5 lbs since he's 6 months old. We think he'll end up max. @ 14 lbs.


----------



## maryam187

I found the other thread:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=99380#post99380


----------



## juliav

Michelle,

I have a feeling Havanna will still grow a bit more and gain some more weight, don't worry. She is not even 5 months old yet and I really haven't seem too many dogs that stop growing/fillinig out at 5 moths, unless there aree health issues.


----------



## TnTWalter

I was going to do a spreadsheet or something but can't figure out what on earth to do...and it's a big task....

anyone have ideas? I'd love an interactive one where you can enter but doubt I'll be able to do that....

the moral of the story is knowing mom and dad's weight is key and also how much they weigh at birth helps.

Very few stop growing at 4 months though.

I'll try to get on it....


----------



## mitrus

Daisy's mom was 7lbs. and her dad was 9lbs. Daisy was 3.1lbs at 15 weeks, 5lbs at 19 weeks, 5.3lbs at 24 weeks, 6.6 at 6 months, and 7.1 at 7 months. I thought she was going to be really small when she hardly gained anything in a month. The breeder thought she would be around 8 lbs., so it will be interesting to see if she gets there. She is very petite compared to the other havs we know. Her appetite has also slowed down this week, I thought maybe her growth is slowing down.


----------

